# Western Flyer



## Boris (Nov 24, 2012)

My nephew found this in a barn. Looks like pretty run of the mill 70's stuff to me, but I don't know anything about these bikes at all. Is this model anything special?


----------



## OldRider (Nov 24, 2012)

Dave, in your old age senility you forgot to add a picture!

Ooops!! There it is


----------



## Boris (Nov 24, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Dave, in your old age senility you forgot to add a picture!
> 
> Ooops!! There it is




Man, You're fast. I hit the submit button, then realized that I omitted the photo. If you'll notice I added the photo before the "last edited" message even came up.


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2012)

No Comment.


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2012)

Me neither


----------



## OldRider (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Dave, we did it! We finally shut old Vince up.........I hope this is the last we hear of that Crown Point Dude.


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I found one kind of similar. It's selling for $20 in Detroit. I don't think my nephew's gonna get rich off his barn find.


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2012)

Old Rider,so Dave had to recruit you as his right hand man.Did that snake promise not to steal anymore things out of your yard?


----------



## OldRider (Nov 25, 2012)

No Comment.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a mid - late 70s childs bicycle that is Murray built. Not much value here, sorry.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, I kind of figured as much, but I told my sister I'd ask around.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

If you were any kind of uncle you would give the kid $100 for the bike and put it with your sophisticated assembly of two wheel machines.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

vincev said:


> If you were any kind of uncle you would give the kid $100 for the bike.




This right here, is exactly why I won't take you on any buying trips with me. You and your big mouth, would cost me too much money.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

Its too bad your nephew has such a cheapskate uncle.Is he the one you sent to rip off Old Rider?


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

vincev said:


> Its too bad your nephew has such a cheapskate uncle.Is he the one you sent to rip off Old Rider?




I can't remember, I have a lot of nieces and nephews working for me.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

probably for slave wages.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

You some kind of UNION ORGANIZER? Just threw that in for OldRider's benefit, since I know how much he likes to discuss the subject.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

I think Old Rider is making his daughter pull him around with her bike.She needs to be in a union! Maybe he forcing her to count out $265 dollars worth of pennies.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

You're right! That makes sense. Now I know why he's so against unions. It strikes too close to home. No pun intended.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 27, 2012)

Union talk???Thems fightin' words.........Dave hold me back before I take Vince outside.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

Easy now OldRider, we don't want to damage those pretty lil' hands o' yers. You hold him, and I'll do the dirty work.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

here we thought OR was asleep.He was just lurking


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

now i get it! you two are partners because you abuse child labor laws! I believe we have driven this thread into the ground but since is Dave's who cares.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

Not me, I was only doing it for my stupid nephew.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

OK Dave ,lets just pick on old rider.we have pictures of his cruelty.This isn't over Marko,later.


----------

